

Periodic Table of Irrational Nonsense - patrickk
http://www.crispian.net/PTIR/Nonsense.html

======
joshuapants
This is pretty well-done overall, though the author shows some remarkable bias
with his descriptions of some of the Eastern religions vs. some of the others.

~~~
patrickk
I think the overall attempt is humour, look at the Loch Ness monster for a
great example.

~~~
joshuapants
Oh I got that, it's just amusing that he goes out of his way to say good
things about the moral concepts from Buddhism and Taoism in addition to the
weird stuff, while the other religions just get the weird stuff.

------
kordless
No object oriented ontology. Excellent.

